# Anyone here have tattoos?



## christina_ski (May 20, 2009)

I have been searching and can not seem to find a design that pops out at me. I have a tribal black horse head on my right ankle, and a betty boop angel on my left forearm. Looking to put this new one on my other ankle/leg. Anyone here have horse related tattoos, or know a good place to find designs?


----------



## mininik (May 20, 2009)

I have a friend who has several little hoof prints going across the top of one of her feet and that looks super cute. I have my heart dog's paw print on the top of my right foot and the silhouette of an albatross in flight on my left shoulder. I still want an ohm symbol on the back of my neck and some other pagany symbol on my right hip, maybe more elsewhere. I'm also looking forward to getting more piercings. Each earlobe is pierced twice and I have my left daith done so far.


----------



## Boss Mare (May 20, 2009)

I have 12 tattoos and most of my body left to ink up!

Um, as for horse related ones..

-A horse head on the side of my neck

-A horse in the middle of my nape

-Horseshoes on the other side of my neck

-"Butter-horse" affectionately named is a paint horse with butterfly wings and takes up mostly 1 side of my leg. It is also my only tat in color.. It is In Loving Memory of my Grandmothers.. symbolic..


----------



## LindaL (May 20, 2009)

I currently have 5...

Butterfly on my left shoulder blade

Unicorn head on right shoulder blade (will eventually cover that with something else)

chinese symbol for "strength" on my left inner wrist

double female symbol with flowers on my left calf

dragon and paddle (dragonboating) on my right calf

As for horse related...forum member Adam Longman has the best one I've ever seen! Love it!


----------



## Sonya (May 20, 2009)

I have 4...I also have a tribal horse head on my ankle. Plus a fish on the other ankle...tribal and butterfly on my back...the word "persevere" on my wrist.

All of mine I drew myself.

I was suppose to get another this past winter but never got around to it...hopefully in the fall. I have already drawn it...it is two nautical starts with tribal between them.


----------



## minie812 (May 20, 2009)

I have three from the 70'S...lol. I have a lion head on my lt shoulder (LEO symbol) and Three roses for each of my kids on my lt upper arm (sadly they are wilting with age-not the kids the tatoo)



) and then the eagle with a looonnnggg tail that wraps up over my shoulder and over to my Lion (got that hummer when I got my divorce from my 1 hubby) Stood for freedom...lol


----------



## Connie P (May 20, 2009)

Ahem................ I have one tattoo. Yes I do. It is not horse related though.






It is my three children - which are tied together with heart strings! I love my tattoo but do not plan to ever get another. This has very special meaning and is the only reason I ever considered getting any tattoo at all. I do love looking at others tattoos though!


----------



## Shannon_c21 (May 20, 2009)

you could say i have a few....just one horse related one though

-flowers goign up my right side starting at my hip that goes to my shoulder

-other side is a large peacock

-horse head on my lower back

-hibisicus on on my foot and shin and some script on the insides of my feet

heres some pics!


----------



## christina_ski (May 20, 2009)

I drew my horse tattoo also, and my betty boop was somewhat custom. I got the one for my 18th birthday, and the other when my Granny passed away. My mom has a whole lot (I think 12 or 13, she may have more I can't remember lol) And all have their own special meaning. I almost want to get one done of a specific horse I own, but am not sure. I always love to hear the meaning behind tattoos.

Thanks for all the replys!


----------



## Shannon_c21 (May 20, 2009)

and hers my peacock...its not yet done..


----------



## Basketmiss (May 20, 2009)

Connie P said:


> Ahem................ I have one tattoo. Yes I do. It is not horse related though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Connie you have just surprised me!! Ha


----------



## walkermini (May 20, 2009)

Its neat reading about everyones tattoos, makes me want another! I have four-a horse on my left leg, a stylized rosebud design on my right leg, a butterfly with the yin/yang symbol on my chest, and a dove surrounded by fire on the back of my neck (symbolizing the Holy Spirit). I really think the horse hoofprints sound cute! I got all my tattoos before I married my hubby, and hes not into tattoos so I doubt I will get anymore! But maybe....


----------



## Connie P (May 20, 2009)

Well that's the "rebel" side of me Missy HAHA! No, just kidding - really my tattoo has very significant meaning and I had it done during one of the worst periods of time in my life. Now I will have ALL THREE of my children with me forever.


----------



## Lisa (May 20, 2009)

I have one tattoo - a virgo glyph. I'd like to get another one, but I haven't decided what exactly yet. I want something for Scotland, which is my heritage, but I'm not sure what. Perhaps a sprig of heather and a gaelic phrase... If I ever figure out where it's going, I want a rearing horse done in a "pencil sketch" or a full stretched out racer.


----------



## Lisa (May 20, 2009)

Shannon - I know I've said this before, but you have the coolest tattoos!


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 20, 2009)

I have two...one is a red and purple rose on my right thigh area...and the other is on my left ankle, it is a tiger laying in some grass....I have yet to add a horsey one! I do want to get my daughters name added in with my roses on my thigh some day.


----------



## FoRebel (May 20, 2009)

I have 4 tattoos right now and am planning out my 5th. Here's my horse tattoo... It's in memory of my 27 year old arab mare and 17 year old thoroughbred gelding I lost 3 years ago. I had it custom drawn by the owner of the tattoo shop that I use.






My other 3 are a heart (butt cheek), a celtic cross (left shoulder) and my oldest son's name (right shoulder)


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 21, 2009)

I have a small paw print for each one of my dogs(5) on my ankle....a tiny set of wings were added to the first one when Brisket went to Rainbow Bridge in 2007.


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (May 22, 2009)

Wow....what great ideas! Shannon, I *love* the peacock! It's beautiful!! I have always wanted to get a paw print on my foot for my first dog lost, and now I want a hoof print for my first mini lost... but I'm a big "pain" baby. When my mom turned 50, we went together to get tattoos, but we both chickened out. I was actually ready to go until the artist told me I didn't have a place on my body where it wouldn't hurt real bad. I have a few medical problems and one of them is that my metabolism is sky high, so I am bone thin. Are any of you who have tats, extremely skinny? Did it hurt real bad? I was also told I need to find someone with a "light hand". What does that mean? Even if he has a "light hand" its STILL a needle in your skin!


----------



## mininik (May 22, 2009)

Nodda - If you don't REALLY WANT a tattoo, don't get one. The paw print on the top of my right foot was my first and I had it done shaded in lightly to look more realistic, not solid and dark like the silhouette of the albatross on my left shoulder. They're both smaller and only took about 30 mins. each to complete. As for finding an artist with a "light hand," your artist shouldn't be pushing too far into your skin to begin with, but ultimately they will all have to push hard enough to do the job in order for the tattoo to come out properly.

Both of my tattoos hurt like getting pinched hard multiple times in the same place, but the pain wasn't intolerable for me, although I do have a somewhat high threshold for pain tolerance. Some people actually get into the pain. I was told it might compare to multiple bee stings, but it was not even that bad for me. Plenty of people also told me I was crazy for getting the tattoo on top of my foot first as it was supposed to be extremely painful. They suggested tattoos in more padded areas such as the upper thigh, but I was commited, ready to face whatever pain came and wasn't going to get a tattoo where I didn't want one.


----------



## candycar (May 22, 2009)

I have 5 altogether. Here's my horse related one. I drew the original pic, but the tattooist didn't know horses and took a little too much artistic license with it. I have to stay out of tattoo parlors because everytime I go into one I get another









Littleribbie, I love the idea of the pawprints with wings. I may have to go to a tattoo parlor soon!


----------

